# New member



## Fran7 (Jun 6, 2020)

Hello everyone,

A new member here after lurking around for two months.

P.S: I'm not from Nigeria hope I'm still welcomed.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

?

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X605F using Tapatalk


----------



## Instantnoodles (Jun 21, 2020)

😂



Fran7 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> A new member here after lurking around for two months.
> 
> P.S: I'm not from Nigeria hope I'm still welcomed.


----------



## ebbz139 (Jun 22, 2020)

Hello


----------



## Fran7 (Jun 6, 2020)

Hey there!


----------



## iamthor (Jan 20, 2020)

Fran7 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> A new member here after lurking around for two months.
> 
> ...


 Hello there!

Your locations says you are from Nigeria!


----------



## Rafael (Jul 2, 2020)

Welcome!


----------

